# Smoked Cheese for the Smithsonian Society....with q-view



## chef_boy812 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi there,
I live near Washington DC and I love going to the Smithsonian.
well somehow, they think I am some famouse Cheese expert and they invite me with different beer experts to put on Beer and Cheese Seminars.

This next one coming up is all Heavy Beers and cheeses. a heavy beer usually comes around 8% to 12% alcohol by volume and they have big complex flavors.
I have to match 4 cheeses to there beer list and speak of each one. I decided to get funky and I gave them the list with only 3 cheeses and a note. "the 4th cheese is a special surprize grand finale and I am sure it is a cheese you have never tasted befor...."

Here the 4th cheese.
It is called Chimay met Bier
It is made by the trapist monks of Belgium and washed in ther great beers.
It is a stinky creamy cheese that goes well with Heavy beers.

The last set of beers at the tasting are Big inky smokey stouts. SMOKEY STOUTS!!!!
well wouldn't smoked cheese go with smokey stouts?

so I am smoking these great cheese over cherry and apple with a hint of Jack daniels chips.



they are about the size of a birthday cake before you stack it up.



I will let them go 3 hours or so and then I will put them in the aging room at work for a week or so.

I will try to remember to bring my camera to the speech so you can see that.
cheers


----------



## fired up (Feb 4, 2009)

Awesome! I have never seen the chimay cheese, gonna have to find some of that. I have had my share of chimay beer though. Belgians rule.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Feb 4, 2009)

we are 2.5 hours in and I have switched to apple.


It is a good day to smoke cheese here in VA, 29 and not too windy.

Here is a quick how to, 

I have a big box or what I call a mini pit. I don't have a side box so it is a little trickier to keep things under 100 f.

In the bottom side of my smoker I have a brick with a pietin on with a bunch of holes poked init. this is to contain the teeny tiny fire, but it lets it breathe without falling through the "regular " size holes in my ash pan.

Next I get about 4 small chunks of charcoal going. not all the way lit, but enough that is like a micro minion andtakes time to totaly light.

next I put a nice handful of these pellets on the carcoal, close my damper and have the exhaust open 1/4. every 40 min to 1 hour I throw another handful of pellets on. they are just comprest sawdust. they smolder nicely and as long as you keep the pellts coming, it wont go out. the charcoal will go away, but the saw dust should continue to smolder. remember we don't want heat just the sweet cool smoke.


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 4, 2009)

Stinky cheese? & it's smoked. Gotta try it! Nice job!


----------



## krusher (Feb 4, 2009)

looks and sounds great chef!  your imressive for sure, thats something about getting to smoke for the smithsonian.  I lived in alexandria when I was about 12, and always loved going to the air and space, and natural history.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Feb 4, 2009)

here they are off and into work for a nice quick age and smoke soak time.
Thanks, I iwll post picks of the event.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow!..........Super looking cheese.........Have made my own beer as well......love those 12% ters!


----------



## curious aardvark (Feb 5, 2009)

smoked stinky cheese could be a winner :-) 

Talk sounds like a blast as well. 

see I told you sending out all those anonymous letters would pay off ;-)

Anyway you're famous round here - and that's what counts, surely ? lol


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 5, 2009)

Looks good. I will have to try smoking cheese in the near future.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Feb 8, 2009)

So The gathering was Saturday oh boy, was it fun!
Here was the beer line up: and remember these range in alcohol from 7% to 14% ABV. they were 4 to 6 oz pours too.

Delirium Tremens (Belgium)

Urgestiner Dunkle [Virginia Native Clone](USA)

Vintage 50 Scotch Ale(USA)

Chimay Grand Reserve [Blue Label](Belgium)

Brooklyn Monster BarleyWine (USA)

Sierra Nevada Torpedo American Pale Ale (USA)

Sierra Nevada Bigfoot Barleywine (USA)

Samichlaus (Austria)

Dog Fish Head Palo Santo Marron (USA)

Samuel Adams Imperial Stout (USA)

Mikeller Black (Denmark)

and a special bonus beer....

District Chop House bourbon aged Barley wine 2002...WOW
he added peat smoked barley to it!

Here are a few pics. the man at the podium is Bob Tupper of Tupper's Hop Pocket fame.



Here is the Cheese, pretty good if you ask me.
It was for 150 people. that's alot. I wasn't nervous when I was speaking, but I did cut the cheese!


Here is one of the 12 rounds of heaven...


It was held at the Brickskeller a really cool beer bar in DC. It boasts the largest beer selection in the world.

It was a very cool place to have this event!


Thanks for watching!


----------



## darrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks like great times. Would have loved to try all those beers and cheeses.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Feb 8, 2009)

They make quite a few different kinds. they make hard ones,, and soft ones, and this is the only one theyrub with the beer.
Thanks

It is so worth it. I will be doing more. Thanks
It was a great honor for sure to be on stage with some of the est brewers around.
Thanks, man. let ya know when I am in Sixburgh again!
Thanks, did you get the posters to hand out for my european assult. Jamie Oliver....PLEASE!, it's Chef Boy now! LOL
do it while it is cold brother, thanks!
It was intence, I was worried about getting home for a second.


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm impressed. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Nice job.  Glad it turned out well.


----------



## shellbellc (Feb 9, 2009)

WOW!  My husband would have been in beer heaven and I would have been in cheese heaven!!


----------



## rw willy (Feb 9, 2009)

Sounds like you reinforced their opinion of you as a cheeze Whiz!
Looked like fun congats to you on a job well done.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 9, 2009)

Well it looks like the cheese was a huge success!!


----------

